# CraftsmanII 10/32 536.887000 Restoration Questions



## santims (Dec 23, 2017)

hey!
I picked up a free 536.887000 the other day that I knew was not running. It might be more work than it is worth. I picked it up with no idea what it was and figured it would be a 22-26" or so snowblower with a 5-6HP engine. I would swap out the engine with a Predator from HF and even if it only worked OK, it would be better than the shovel i currently own.

I am currently having a lot of difficulties finding info on this machine, so any links with info and a user manual would be awesome.

Turns out, the engine is missing the drive pulley. I am also thinking that maybe the engine i was given with this isn't even the original engine and if it has been replaced, it was replaced with an 8HP and not a 10?

So it seems like it is in good shape, but i can't determine if it is going to be worth it do do work on this machine.

If i were to attempt to do work on this machine, could i get by with a 6.5HP Predator from HF?

Also, i am not sure if it is even worth it for me to do work on this machine for my own use because my driveway is barely 2 cars wide and only 2 cars long. If there are cars in the driveway when it snows, I could probably clear my entire driveway in 2 passes. It is also wider than my front walkway to the street, which is just as short as my driveway.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

seems identical to mine, 10/28 , my threads about it are here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=6772169,
i have a manual if u need it, not the best scanned pdf though. seems alot of work/missing parts to get it going. fyi read my sig


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a Craftsman 10/32 and doubt a 6.5 predator would be adequate. The bucket can just pull in too much snow and the engine will probably be overwhelmed. 

You would also need to find a two groove pulley to work in your situation. Buying the original style pulley may not work as the 10HP probably had a 1" shaft and the predator has a 3/4" shaft.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

That Briggs engine you have in the photos looks sorta like it is a tapered shaft engine off a generator [It looks like the crankshaft is broken too.]

Did you get the chute, belt cover or missing auger support with the machine?


----------



## santims (Dec 23, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> That Briggs engine you have in the photos looks sorta like it is a tapered shaft engine off a generator [It looks like the crankshaft is broken too.]
> 
> Did you get the chute, belt cover or missing auger support with the machine?


I have the chute. No belt cover and no auger support.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've seen 32 in Ariens with the 6.5 Predator do just fine...you might have to slow it down or take a smaller bite but it will work. As far as shaft size...just get a 3/4 to 1 inch adapter bushing and use the original pulleys.....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As you can see from my signature, I have some big snowblowers including a 10/29. The "10" is the horsepower of the original motor. Yours had a 10hp. You really need a bare minimum of 9hp if not 10-12hp, but look at a minimum of 10.

I'd put it together.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> As far as shaft size...just get a 3/4 to 1 inch adapter bushing and use the original pulleys.....


OP stated he does not have the original pulley/s.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

simple to get pulleys at tractor supply to match any size he needs...with the 3/4 inch shaft as a bonus....I do this sometimes cause I don't have the bushing in stock...and I'm impatient.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

as i stated b4, i think this machine is too far gone for how much it needs for parts and $, theres lots out there that need less to get it going, imho


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> That Briggs engine you have in the photos looks sorta like it is a tapered shaft engine off a generator [*It looks like the crankshaft is broken too*.]












man...that makes my face hurt. 

I just acquired an HH100 cast iron tec and the crank was hacked-off. Trouble separating the gens/welders? :crying:


----------

